# Apple TV adds HBO Go and WatchESPN to its ranks



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Apple TV adds HBO Go and WatchESPN to its ranks

Apple today announced that two more entertainment options will be hitting its set-top offering. HBO Go and WatchESPN have been added to the Apple TV lineup, along with Sky News, Crunchyroll and Qello, joining the ranks of Hulu Plus, Netflix and sports from the MLB, NBA and NHL. Apple also used the opportunity to talk up some download numbers, revealing that iTunes users have downloaded one billion TV episodes and 380 million movies. At present, more than 800,000 episodes and 350,000 movies are purchased per day.

Of course, as with all things related to TV and the Internet, there is a bit of fine print that will trip up some pay TV subscribers. For now, the HBO Go app won't be available to DirecTV or Charter subscribers, and the ESPN app won't be available to Dish or DirecTV subs. Chalk that up to the fact that "TV Everywhere" still isn't, because of legal/biz dev/technical issues that take way too long to sort out.

Full Story Here - And Here


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Getting real tired of this game that this service has this but that one doesn't. Especially since I can use HBO Go on my IOS devices with DIRECTV but the gods decided that not with Apple TV, probably just so they can get their $6/month for a STB lease fee.


----------



## tulanejosh (May 23, 2008)

Yeah Im confused why Apple TV is different than every other device that supports HBO GO, including iPads / iPhones, Android Mobile devices, and Xbox 360 - all of which support HBO GO access for Directv subscribers.


----------



## likegadgets (Dec 29, 2005)

tulanejosh said:


> Yeah Im confused why Apple TV is different than every other device that supports HBO GO, including iPads / iPhones, Android Mobile devices, and Xbox 360 - all of which support HBO GO access for Directv subscribers.


I suspect it is, as with Roku, a great and simple experience that DirecTV would prefer their customers do not experience or grow accustomed to. If more services were to be sold without a cable or SAT package, for example if HBO should eventually sell HBO to GO a la carte, it endangers DirecTV.
No need for satellite wiring, no need for DVR, no need for monthly fees - just good bandwidth and a tiny black box.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

, no need for monthly fees - just good bandwidth and a tiny black box.


Wouldn't you paid a monthly fee to HBO even if it was offered a la carte?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

I believe it will be available tomorrow.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Satelliteracer said:


> I believe it will be available tomorrow.


Thanks SR. I got ESPN working on the Apple TV with my FiOS account, but couldn't do the same with HBO. Looking forward to playing with that tomorrow once the DirecTV connection is working. Good stuff.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

HBOgo has The Directv option available now. ESPN doesn't. I'm not sure if satracer was referring to ESPN also.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

itzme said:


> HBOgo has The Directv option available now. ESPN doesn't. I'm not sure if satracer was referring to ESPN also.


I'm assuming not.

ESPN has stated themselves that they are not signing new deals just for ESPN streaming. They will only sign deals for it as part of a deal for the companies to carry their regular channels. So DirecTV would either have to give up their current contract with ESPN and sign a new one early to get it added, or just wait until their current contract expires and get it when they sign the new one. My guess is that they are probably paying ESPN quite a bit less now under their current contract than they will be when they sign a new one, so it probably doesn't make a lot of sense for DirecTV to break their contract early just to get ESPN streaming.

I think someone posted in one of the other threads that the current contract for ESPN may run out next year though.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

itzme said:


> HBOgo has The Directv option available now. ESPN doesn't. I'm not sure if satracer was referring to ESPN also.


Just HBO Go.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Too bad HBO Go wasn't available at launch yesterday, or at least there was a PR saying it would be coming. That would have help to prevent all the bad press/comments that were out yesterday because DIRECTV was missing.


----------



## Pepe Sylvia (May 10, 2010)

That begs the question, why yes to Apple TV and no to Roku? Aren't they basically the same thing from Directv's point of view?

edit:

Found this

_Shortly before 8 PM Pacific Time, the DIRECTVService Twitter account tweeted "DirecTV customers will soon be able to access HBO Go content through Apple TV." This comes after a day where the satellite service received numerous complaints over Twitter._

So maybe it's as simple as Apple TV owners being more numerous and/or vocal?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

That begs the question, why yes to Apple TV and no to Roku? Aren't they basically the same thing from Directv's point of view?

edit:

Found this

Shortly before 8 PM Pacific Time, the DIRECTVService Twitter account tweeted "DirecTV customers will soon be able to access HBO Go content through Apple TV." This comes after a day where the satellite service received numerous complaints over Twitter.

So maybe it's as simple as Apple TV owners being more numerous and/or vocal?


I dont think there are more Apple TVs than Roku outhere.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Just as Satelliteracer said!

DirecTV Authenticates HBO Go on Apple TV

Charter remains only HBO pay-TV affiliate not supporting HBO Go on Apple TV

And then there was one.

As of mid-day Thursday, Charter Communications remained the only current HBO pay TV affiliate with TV Everywhere rights that had yet to support authentication of the HBO GO app on the Apple TV box.

DirecTV was not among the initial group of operators supporting HBO GO on the popular streaming video device, but an HBO spokeswoman said via email Thursday that the satellite TV service provider is now authenticating the premium programmer's TV Everywhere app on the Apple TV. A DirecTV spokeswoman confirmed that the company launched authentication of HBO for the device on Thursday morning.

Full Story Here


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Agree, but I think the exclamation point indicates surprise where there should be none. 

just sayin'.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

^^^ :hurah:

It was meant as 'excitement' rather than 'surprise'. No one should ever be surprised when what he says will happen happens.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Cool. I'm down wid dat. :hurah:

Now, wondering why so many of your threads come in duplicates?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

^^^

In order to get the news story on the Home Page I have to post it in the 'News' section. That post, in turn, points to the actual thread. Both posts show up in the 'latest posts' area.

If in the 'latest' thread area there is a way to turn off posts from the 'News' section you wouldn't see double posts.

Dave may be looking into it.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ah, just wondering what was happening- thanks for the expo.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Nothing for ROKU still?


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

I am getting Watch ESPN through Time Warner cable even in a second home where I don't have Time Warner.


----------

